

Case a career-ender for Carmen Ortiz - SoftwareMaven
http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion/columnists/margery_eagan/2013/01/case_career_ender_carmen_ortiz

======
charlieflowers
In what way are Carmen Ortiz's political ambitions now "over"? Has something
specific happened?

I signed the petition, and I hope it has a good effect ... but this article
seems to be overstating some things unless there's some news I didn't hear
about.

~~~
martingordon
The implication is that she's a political liability. Any opponent with any
sense would bring this incident up to discredit her. I can see the ads now:
"If your son was wrongfully accused of a crime, would you trust her as
governor/senator/etc?"

~~~
jmduke
I understand your point, but I think those ads would do poorly because the
percentage of the population aware of Aaron's passing is likely closer to zero
percent than it is to one percent.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
The general population doesn't have to be aware. The opposition will make sure
they know.

Regardless, I don't believe her career is over today. The thing that was
interesting to me about the article is that it is the first item in a
mainstream publication that has gone as far as to say this case was a career
ender (and advocating for it in the process). She hasn't been fired, but if
these kinds of articles/opinion pieces continue to show up, she won't be
moving up.

------
jmduke
Regardless of your feelings on the topic, this is preaching to the choir --
porn for the HN croud. There's nothing new, interesting, or even concrete in
this linkbait.

------
sociotech
To a center-left lawyer like me, this piece sparks the same concerns and the
same dismissiveness that I feel when I read Tea Party rants.

------
Osiris
I have a feeling that, in the end, this incident will have little to no change
in the way our justice system operates. I certainly _hope_ that it does, but
I'm not holding my breath.

------
coopdog
Fair enough, but I don't see how the last bit about gun nuts has anything to
do with the article. A politician lost popular support, and the media let us
hear about all the details. The system worked today (assuming her career
really is over) and no guns could have helped either way.

Civil war might be justified if we lose all privacy or control of the
media/communications, but unless that happens then put the damn guns away and
work with society

------
rhizome
This is an opinion piece.

------
eksith
Good!

